# Please save Lovely - CA - SF Bay Area



## CJinCA (Dec 5, 2011)

I wish I could take her myself, but still trying to settle in the 2 I recently adopted and its not a good time to introduce another cat...

SAVE Lovely! A 4yo sweet cat looking for a forever home, $10/adoption


----------



## CJinCA (Dec 5, 2011)




----------

